# Shedding nails...



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

This evening I had just got back from a walk with Nero, We decided it was a lovely evening and we shall sit in the back garden and chill out a bit! It's been quite warm here today! So I was just having a little roam about the garden and I come across one of Nero's nails on the ground! Iv'e never actually seen this before! Does that sound ok? I gave his paws and the nail a very good inspection and Nero has no sore spots on any of his paws. Does anyone else find loose nails around?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Did the entire nail fall off or just like a shaving of it?


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Looked like half of it! But no blood stains and he is not in any pain.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Do you regularly clip nails or do you just let them grow? If they were extremely long than I could understand a piece just falling off after time.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Maybe he just broke a nail? Try a different moisturizer!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

We don't clip his nails he gets alot of excersise on the concrete such as walking to the park, shops etc. So he generally wears his own nails down. There not really long enough to be clipped.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Jax's mom: Thats what im just thinking. He isn't in pain so I will just leave him be!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

If you hear them scraping on the ground, they're long enough to cut. I'll typically clip Lucy's nails every 3-4 weeks and she gets plenty of exercise and walks. 

They probably just grew too long and cracked. Luckily they cracked below the quick. If it was above it, I'd think that would have been pretty painful.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah it's really difficult to stop the blood flow once its started bleeding!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

CLARKE-DUNCAN said:


> Yeah it's really difficult to stop the blood flow once its started bleeding!


corn meal, flour, or quikstop will stop the bleeding should it have broke off above the quick


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Flour well thats a good tip does it actually stop the flow or just slow it? self raising or plain he he he!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

CLARKE-DUNCAN said:


> Flour well thats a good tip does it actually stop the flow or just slow it? self raising or plain he he he!


it stops it. I've always used quickstop myself, but my friend used flour on her dogs ear when he cut it when he was playing with my ex's husky and it stopped the bleeding.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Great tip thank-you I shall remember that and try it if something like that happens!


----------

